# Iphone universal remote?



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Anyone out there using an iPhone or an iPod touch as a universal remote??? 

If so, which app/attachment and what's your experience?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Not yet, but I did pick up one of these off of Woot just in case. I'll let you know if I try it out.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I use my HTC Android for my Denon 3808 it's great i only wish there was an App for my cable sevice so i could change channels with it.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I haven't done too much investigating, but I'd like to be able to control an AVR, bd player, cable, and my display all from one device. From my scratch of the surface look at things, I know the harmony one is a good universal... Just didn't know if there is an iPhone app out there that would allow me to program my favorite functions...


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Mechman... If you could play around with that adapter you bought, that would be cool. Looks like what I am looking for! Cheap! Highly programmable!


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

iRule is an open source solution that has gained some traction. Control4 also offers a compleat suit. Logitech has also just launched an iPad compatible device. 

My problem with the manufacturer apps is that they only control that one device not the whole system.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

That is kind of a bad thing ^^^. Defeats the purpose of being universal!


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I know


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Is this sort of along the lines of what your looking for?
The Harmony Link


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Is this sort of along the lines of what your looking for?
> The Harmony Link


That's the Logitech device I was thinking of, and it works fairly well for single room solutions.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

27dnast said:


> Mechman... If you could play around with that adapter you bought, that would be cool. Looks like what I am looking for! Cheap! Highly programmable!


I'll check it out either later tonight or tomorrow and let you know. :T I still haven't opened the box!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I played with this for a short while today. It's a pretty cool remote in that it will pretty much do anything your current remotes do.

There's only one downfall - setting it up. It learns the commands from your current remotes, meaning you have to have your current remotes in order to program your iPhone or iPad. The cool thing is that it will learn macros from a current remote. I tested this out with my Harmony and it would turn on everything and set them to the proper inputs, etc. that the Harmony would. I'm fairly certain that you can program this yourself somehow manually. But I didn't spend enough time with it to be certain. 

Overall though, I think this is a very viable remote for the iPhone. :T :T


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Should have posted a picture.

Here it is:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I know that Simon (raZorTT) is using the iRule app to control his whole room. He has played with it quite a bit too so you may want to drop him a PM and ask him.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Cool. Thanks for all of the info. I'm going to look into this stuff a little further.


----------

